
The Kochs Are Plotting a Multimillion-Dollar Assault on Electric Vehicles - superfx
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/koch-electric-vehicles_us_56c4d63ce4b0b40245c8cbf6
======
bewatson
I think Elon's twitter sums it up pretty well:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/700583378328784896](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/700583378328784896)

~~~
pc2g4d
Important background linked in his subsequent tweet:
[http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/may/18/fossil-
fu...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/may/18/fossil-fuel-
companies-getting-10m-a-minute-in-subsidies-says-imf)

------
caseydurfee
This is good news for Steve Guttenberg.

